# Aber so richtig Glück gehabt!



## Marco2 (11 Mai 2017)

*Junge, da haste aber richtig Glück gehabt,
ich glaube, du fährst nie wieder ohne Bremse.*


----------



## Rammsteiner (11 Mai 2017)

Wahnsinn !!!


----------



## Ludger77 (11 Mai 2017)

Wahnsinn das er überlebt hat.


----------



## Max100 (11 Mai 2017)

Ich glaube, wenn er gegen das Fahrerhaus geknallt wäre, wäre es nicht so glimpflich ausgegangen.


----------

